# Alum Block = wow



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

Just had a quick shave with a new mach 3 head on my old razor, 

reason being is Im waiting for my new shaving brush in the post. Im hoping this will make the DE razor cut a bit closer, but Im only on my second attempt so will persevere. 

Anyway, managed to nick my top lip quite badly. Did not hurt but was bleeding like crazy. So went straight upstairs, got the alum block, wet it and passed it over my lip and face (stung a bit but meh) and it heals it straight away lol! 

Before I knew about the alum block I would have been walking around with a bloody tissue all day looking like a numpty. :lol:

Amazing stuff!
:wave:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I thought I heard a distant yelp so it must of been you using the Alum Stick. My new ones have just arrived yesturday and still waiting for my DE Razor. Through talking with family and mates I believe the Alum Stick stings worse than Aftershave


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

lol yup that was me :wave:

Its a bit of a sting but we're men we can handle it :buffer:


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Styptic pencil for me!

S


----------



## abd1973 (Aug 27, 2007)

SBerlyn said:


> Styptic pencil for me!
> 
> S


Mee too. Still stings a bit , BUt works really well. I think mine was About 70p an morrisons


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Yep i love the Alum blocks, sting like crazy but work really well.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I like the taste.....


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

I used to bleed on the neck, tried KOS oil yesterday and not even a mark. 

I think its prep and blade choice that are the main factors, I've found Derby's to be totally pants and Super Iridiums are currently the number 1. (although i have yet to try Personnas and Feathers)

(and Jaa, Alum does have a nice taste)


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

I didnt get on with Derbys either, Astra's or Red Personas for me.


----------



## butterbean (Mar 10, 2010)

what does alum block do?


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

butterbean said:


> what does alum block do?


Stops bleeding on shaving cuts. Stings like a good un though :devil:


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

I have been using one for about 3 months now and it does not stop any bleeding that I have 

I will have to try one of those sticks.


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

Adam D said:


> I have been using one for about 3 months now and it does not stop any bleeding that I have
> 
> I will have to try one of those sticks.


strange, i take it you use it with cold water?


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Nickos said:


> strange, i take it you use it with cold water?


Yes I do mate.

It nips a wee bit, but does not stop the bleeding


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Incidently, chilli powder apparently has the same effect......


----------



## Celticking (Oct 23, 2009)

can you get alum blocls in shops or just online?


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

I've always used a styptic pencil, stings like hell but works like a charm!


----------



## ipwn (Dec 1, 2009)

alexf said:


> and it heals it straight away


No it doesn't and it won't.


----------



## ipwn (Dec 1, 2009)

Celticking said:


> can you get alum blocls in shops or just online?


You can get a pencil from superdrug


----------

